# Freaking balloon molly nipping....



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I've had this balloon molly in my 10g community fish tank for about two weeks, no problems. I have a betta in there too with other fish and have never had a single problem or incident with other fish It's like the betta doesn't even notice the others.

So far the balloon molly has swam in the same patterns around the tank like a retard for the past 2 weeks. He's swam past my betta like he didn't even exist before. All of a sudden a couple hours ago he decided he wanted to start nipping my betta's fins.

I've tried tapping on the glass, feeding, sticking my finger in to swat the balloon molly away and nothing works. All that works is if I turn the light off, I don't think he can see the betta, so he doesn't nip.

Does this molly need a friend or does he need to be removed?


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, and of course my betta is carefree and doesn't even realize his fins are getting nipped so he does nothing. The betta which is getting nipped is the one in my avatar. As you can see, his fins are very long.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a 3 balloon mollies in my community tank with Frosty, and they all would occasionally nip at him. I wasn't really a fan on them, so I ended up giving them away on craigslist and converting the tank into a sorority lol


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I would get rid of the mollies too. The Meijer here had mollies with the female bettas and they were also nipping at them. I did a google and found that male mollies are very aggressive even toward female mollies. Also says that 10 gallons is too small to keep mollies. Here is the link: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/mollycompfaqs.htm


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

id move him into another tank as fast as u can and treat the betta with some melafix for the nipped fins


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i wish i could find some one to take my molly shes really aggravating my fish and i..


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe the store will take her back alexxx?


----------

